# Platies!



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

Instead of hijacking another thread, we can all post random stuff about our platies! Choose any topic. I'll start!

Yesterday I got three female platies; one red wag named Bristol, one sunburst named London, and one sunburst mickey mouse named Beverly. I love them! ))


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

I love my platies. I have 3. One white crescent platy (Fulla), one red twinbar platy (Frigg) and one sunburst mickey mouse platy (Freyja). Frigg is pregnant and due any time. Freyja maybe too. Fulla is very small. I do not think she is at the least pregnant.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 22, 2012)

I have a peppermint platy girl.


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

Bristol is pregnant!

Saturday:


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

Today:








EEK!! YAY!!!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

So far all my platy fry except one boy has died. I think it was due to a mini cycle in my tank after my cartridge broke unexpectedly and I just stuffed some AquaClear foam in there instead. I had hoped I had enough BB throughout the tank that that wouldn't happen. It's also possible that Rembrandt chased them to death lol.

He was the only Betta with long fins that I have so he had to go in there because Mercury was literally chasing them to death whereas Remmy couldn't care less after he found they were too quick for him. So only one surviving at the moment, it's a Sunset Wag fry, still only about 2 months old and was the second runt. So he's still kind of small but his colors are finally coming in a little better!!


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

I LOVE sunset wags! I should've gotten one male sunset and two female red wags... Oh, well. Maybe when I go to get more female guppies... OR I can get rid of my female guppy and get more platies! NOW I'm thinking!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

lol


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

Or I can get a swordtail... Do they have to be kept in groups? I think they can be kept solitary...


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

platies are so sweet. I love them and can't wait to have platy fry. so far i am just over run with guppy fry though :/ 
I am sorry to hear about your fry. I hope the surviving guy is a winner


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Jexx said:


> platies are so sweet. I love them and can't wait to have platy fry. so far i am just over run with guppy fry though :/
> I am sorry to hear about your fry. I hope the surviving guy is a winner


Well if he does survive then he'll be sold to my LFS who's got an awesome tank with Platies of all sorts. I just don't have room, that's why I had to get rid of the parents and then decided that I would raise the remining 5 fry I had and sell them when they were old enough. But alas, just one boy left. I'll have to check tomorrow to see if he's still there or if Remmy's tormented him to death lol

I like to look at Platies but after I had them in my 10 gallon and all the waste they produced...I don't think I could ever own them again :/


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

Speaking of swordtails... If I get a male, will he breed with my female platies? I DON'T want this happening, and the only males have the sword-like tail. They are both livebearers... How can I keep them from NOT breeding?


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Yes they would inbreed and you'd get hybrids. There would be no way of stopping them except for not to have them in the tank with your platies lol


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

Darn. Oh, well... I'm going to Petco today! I'm leaving at about 430, but I won't get there until about 545... I have other stuff to do, and I will be close to Petco. I'm getting two more female guppies to go with the one that I have, and then my 15 will be done!


----------



## javert (Mar 21, 2013)

I have 4 platies since May 10. Memín initially flared to the bag where they came but eventually they got along pretty well. Sometimes Memín chases them but it settles quickly. Platies are entertaining to see as they are always moving around plus their colors are pretty nice. Memín is still my favorite, though, as he is the one that greets me when I approach the tank and his flowing fins still rule.

I discover 4 fry during a water change and then another in the next water change. I put them in a smaller tank and after a few doubts about they actually eating and have been growing fine, but they are still too little to withstand the big guys. I really don't know which one was the mother (they are 3 females and 1 male).














One of my female platies has been unusually fat since at least two weeks ago. I was hoping she had given birth already but so far she hasn't slimmed and I have seen no fry despite my attempts at finding them. I'm starting to worry she might have dropsy, which would be quite sad. She is still very active and swimming through the whole tank, so I still have hopes.

This is the platy in question:


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

Here are all my platy girls. First the white one is weirdo Fulla. Strangest looking platy ever. Second we have the queen, Frigg.Thirdly we have Freyja the beautiful mickey mouse platy.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

All 5 of my platy fry died >.< I think it was due to a mini-cycle in the tank, that or Rembrandt was harassing them to death! That last one lived quite a while though until I found him stuck in the filter intake....

But it kind of works out fine for me though because I split that 5.5 for my two Baby Betta's and Remmy went to the 3 gallon they were in, he seems much more content in his 3 gallon. Even built me a bubble nest! :-D cutie ^_^


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

Sorry to hear about your Platy fry. I am still waiting on mine. I am happy your Bettas are happy though. I lost my only girl Esmeralda this week. Now I just have my 2 boys.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Aww poor Esmeralda! Sorry to hear about yours too!!

Yeah, all the Betta's are happy at least so I'm happy about that lol


----------



## Fabi (May 29, 2013)

Nice Platy pics!


----------



## Phatz (Jun 20, 2013)

I have 1 Platy I am slowly building and adding to my tank but I cant figure out if it is a male or female (check profile pic) im leaning towards male bc of how colorful but am still unsure. These are by far one of the most laid back calm fish they usually swim slow but they are lightning quick when they want to be.


----------



## Janan (Mar 6, 2013)

I have a red male and two yellow females. The red one chases the smaller yellow relentlessly. She hides in every place she can find and has made friends with Blessing, the female Betta. Blessing will chase the male away, so little yellow stays close to her.

I plan to move the plates out when I get my sorority going. I guess three plates is too much to add to my four gallon where I have Miracle?


----------



## Tabby216 (Feb 20, 2013)

I have two platies both males the sunburst one chases the mickey mouse platy but he has learned to avoid him better. Only once had i had to quarantine him due to a head injury. I don't have a female because I don't want anymore baby fry lol


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Janan said:


> I plan to move the plates out when I get my sorority going. I guess three plates is too much to add to my four gallon where I have Miracle?


Unfortunately yes, they are poop-machines so you'd have to clean it out literally every other day :/


----------



## Janan (Mar 6, 2013)

Then out the little poopers go. lol


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

My platies are insane poopers. When I first got them, after feeding them they looked like they were all pregnant. The next day, they looked normal again. They've stopped doing this, though XD


----------



## Janan (Mar 6, 2013)

I noticed yesterday there were two teensy tiny platy fry hiding in the plants. Blessing is doing her best to gobble them up, so no telling how many she has successfully digested.


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

Problem: one of my platies has no tail. I can see little rips and nicks taken out of the remnants of her tail. I have one dwarf gourami, two other platies, two female guppies, and five long fin red minor tetras. I think it is the tetras... I want to put her into a hospital tank. Should I?


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

I think you should, that's dangerous to not treat a torn fin like that. The closer to the body, the easier it is for fin rot to set in and start eating at the body. So QT her and get her fixed up with some Stress Coat, you can use .5 teaspoon of AQ salt (dissolved first) as a preventative measure for 5-7 days. Change her water every day, add the salt in and use the double dose of Stress Coat and it should start healing very soon! But keep her in the QT until it grows back more or less all of it. Use the salt just for up to 7 day's since it's not fin rot yet, just a preventative. Then just water change everyday until she heals.

My bet is on the tetras as well


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

Thanks so much! I'll get her in there right away.


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

Okay, so she is in the hospital tank. It doesn't have gravel, I just thought it would be easier for daily changes. I have one big plant and one little plant, but they are both fake. I think I have some stress coat, but I'm not sure. I don't have aquarium salt, but I will get some. She is in a 1.6 gallon bowl. How long do you guys think it will take to heal?

Here's a pic (I took out the plants for the photo, they are back in):









How much of her water should I change every day? Thanks so much!

Edit: forgot to add there are no signs of fin rot.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

For now change her water 100% every day to prevent fin rot. You don't necessarily need the AQ salt to prevent infection, water changes will take care of that. So just pick up Stress Coat when you can and start using it on her. That's fine about the gravel, it will make water changes easier in fact. In my QT I don't use any ornaments except the 2.5 which I have a rescue in right now.

But each fish it depends on their recovery rate, it could take up to a month or longer for the whole fin to grow back. But I say at least two weeks in QT to start growing back, once it starts to grow back well then you can reintroduce her but wait till it's at least half grown first.

Red Minor Fin Tetra's are usually really nippy and if you can rehome them, that would probably be your best option. If you have to keep them, it's likely she will have her tail eaten again.


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

I have two other platies and two female guppies and they never get bit. I have a 5.5 gallon tank with 4 male guppies, but that is way too small. I used to have male guppies with the tetras and they never got bit, either.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Sometimes things just happen. Would you suspect any other fish? I'm pretty certain that Platies are not capable of biting their own fins and they wouldn't need to either. But it's the same in a sorority tank, things can be great and suddenly you end up with a girl that's beaten nearly to death. It could be that a certain fish didn't like her pretty orange color and decided to rip her fin off lol

Are the other platies female as well?


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

Yes. It might be my gourami, Squirt... he is a bit territorial. I don't think they would be going after her color, I have a sunburst mickey mouse in there and she is fine.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

I was just making something up as for color  I don't mean it as it's only orange or vibrant colors they go after 

Although I have noticed that Rembrandt, the boy in my avvie, hates the color blue, most likely because it's the color of the net that I used to use on him. I no longer use it but he seems to really dislike the color XD


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

LOL. I'm still looking for that stress coat... I know I have it somewhere. I'll keep you posted on her progress.
Also, I'm going out of town on Thursday... I will be able to change her water then, but I won't get back until Sunday. I have a friend that might be able to take care of her, but is it okay if I leave her alone?


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

That's fine if you leave her there  I would rather her stay than have someone who might not know exactly what to do change her water unless they know exactly what to do and stuff then that's fine but she'll be totally alright with just a few days


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

Okay, good. If my mom will just get off of her phone, she can help me look for the stress coat. I haven't used it since I was seven... She was in charge of the fish then. I know I have it!!!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Oh wow haha, be patient then ^_^ mom's got to have her time too you know ;-)


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

I'm used to it. She's a doctor, and she is on call ALL THE TIME. She is off now, and it turns out we don't have any. I'll get some soon.


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

I have 2 new male red wag platies and 1 female yellow long fin


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

I LOVE platies! i really miss my boys- Bumblebee (Bumblebee platy), Peter (sunset), Rico (orange jumbo), Twilight (sunset wag), Digger (sunset ; Peter's brother), and 4 more unnamed boys. 

I hope to get some blue lantern female platys some time soon. Would a 'colony' of 6 be good?


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)




----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

I have 2male red wags and i think a yellow hi fin female( not sure) if it is a female do you think that the red wag would mate with the hi fin?

I hope not??


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

hi-fins, swordtails, and regular platys will all mate with each other and produce hybrids. That's why I only keep one 'species' in each tank.


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

*platies*



PetMania said:


> hi-fins, swordtails, and regular platys will all mate with each other and produce hybrids. That's why I only keep one 'species' in each tank.


Oh.... I will just have to wait and see....if it happens it happens, I will then seek your help on the matter.

thanks for the info


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

No problem! It won't cause deformaties, as long as they are not inbreeding


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

*platies*



PetMania said:


> No problem! It won't cause deformaties, as long as they are not inbreeding



I didnt mean to get a female, but it was busy in the store and didnt have time to really check them thoroughly.

will have to find out about breeding them if it comes to it.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

You don't even need to try. Most likely she is already pregnant when you got her. They usually all are. I don't mind taking care of fry, but that's just me. I'd say to get a breeder net and have the mom give birth in there, and keep the babies in there until they are big enough to swim with the adults. The thing with platys is that they are really easy to breed, and really fun to watch the fry grow up.

EDIT: Can I keep just female platys together? Or will they fight?


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Pet you can keep females together, they'll be fine. Same as if you kept males together. Most of the reason that males fight is because there is a female in the tank, otherwise they rarely fight if there are no females in with them.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Just got a beautiful turquois and orange wag female. She is healthy (from what I can tell) and most likely pregnant. I can barely see a gravid spot. She can store sperm for months, right?


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

That part I have no idea about. You would know more than I on that part haha. But assuming all Livebearers are the same when it comes to breeding, then yes she can.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Oh, okay. Well, she is a rainbow platy (partially a wag, too), so for all of the wag lovers, I may have some available soon


----------

